# Windows 7 64bit Blue Screens and reboots randomly



## breedlove762 (Oct 11, 2004)

Hello.
I wonder if you can help me.
On my new-build PC (all new components), I get infrrquent blue screen events followed by a reboot.
They initially started approx. 10 days after first building the PC. subsequent to that, the PC might operate pefectly for several hours, be powered down for the night and then within 2 hours of powering on the following day display a blue screen and reboot. It will then operate normally for the rest of the day, or might blue screen several times; there doesnt appear to be a clear pattern to the events.

Initially thought it was a RAM issue so removed 4GB of the 8GB and I thought the problem was cleared. However the fault begai reoccuring with 4GB installed. Swapped the banks of RAM to no avail.
Ram Mem86 several times overnight and all RAM appeared to pass - no errors.

Reinstalled Windows 7 64bit on a new drive but fault persists.
Disabled c3/c6/c7 state and disabled EIST in the BIOS.
Changed Windows Power management settings to "always on" but again, the fault persiste.

I've zipped all mini dumps I could find and includes a perfmon /report file in html.

Hardware:
MB Gigabyte P55A-UD3 Rev.1
RAM 8GB 4 x 2GB GSkill F3-12800CL9 4GBNG DDR3
CPU Intel i& 860 2.80GHz
PSU Coolmaster SilentPro 600Watt
Video MSI NX8800GTS PCI express
Heatsink Ninji MiniB 3rd party cooler
HD Seagate Barricuda 1TB SATA on SATA2 i/f
BIOS F8 (latest)

Windows7 Ultimate 64 Bit licensed
All patches and updates installed.
All drivers updated.
(As of today).


----------



## TorrentG (Apr 17, 2010)

Hi.

You're getting memory management errors. That means that you simply have to uninstall Avira and test the machine as a first step in diagnosis and possible repair.

If good, install MSE as a replacement.


```
Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck 1A, {41790, fffffa80027930c0, ffff, 0}

Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+33946 )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

7: kd> !analyze -v
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

MEMORY_MANAGEMENT (1a)
    # Any other values for parameter 1 must be individually examined.
Arguments:
Arg1: 0000000000041790, The subtype of the bugcheck.
Arg2: fffffa80027930c0
Arg3: 000000000000ffff
Arg4: 0000000000000000
```


----------



## breedlove762 (Oct 11, 2004)

Wilco, and thanks for the prompt reply.

Because of the random nature of the reboots, it may be 24 hours or so before another mini dump is triggered.

Had a quick look at the logs using BlueScreedView but I haven't got the wherewithall to interpret it...

Regards


----------



## Jonathan_King (Apr 3, 2010)

It appears the OS is corrupted. Did you get this copy on Torrent, or did you buy it?

If you bought the official version, do a *repair install*. Otherwise, the problem is liable to come back.

BSOD BUGCHECK SUMMARY

```
[font=lucida console]
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Thu May 13 03:41:13.548 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:23:04.563
BugCheck 1A, {41790, fffffa80027d8cc0, ffff, 0}
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+33946 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1a_41790
PROCESS_NAME:  WerFault.exe
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Thu May 13 03:52:45.586 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:09:16.601
BugCheck 1A, {41790, fffffa80027930c0, ffff, 0}
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+33946 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1a_41790
PROCESS_NAME:  WerFault.exe
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Sat May  8 06:56:08.488 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:01:10.518
BugCheck 1A, {5003, fffff70001080000, 881, 88300001106}
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+29f97 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1a_5003
PROCESS_NAME:  WerFault.exe
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Fri May  7 12:41:21.578 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:16:06.608
BugCheck 1A, {41790, fffffa8000da6a60, ffff, 0}
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+33946 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1a_41790
PROCESS_NAME:  wuauclt.exe
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Fri May  7 09:10:22.960 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:04:45.975
BugCheck 1A, {41790, fffffa8000de2160, ffff, 0}
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+33946 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1a_41790
PROCESS_NAME:  explorer.exe
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Fri May  7 04:39:04.516 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:10:33.531
BugCheck 1A, {41790, fffffa80027f1950, ffff, 0}
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+33946 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1a_41790
PROCESS_NAME:  dllhost.exe
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨

[/font]
```
Update your Creative Camera drivers:

```
fffff880`05c19000 fffff880`05c474e0   V0260Vid V0260Vid.sys Tue Jul 17 23:34:14 2007 (469D8A36)
```
Also run a memory test. Download a copy of *Memtest86* and burn the ISO to a CD using *Iso Recorder*. Boot from the CD, and run it for at least 5 passes.

If the problems persist, please upload the new dmps.


----------



## breedlove762 (Oct 11, 2004)

Hello Jonathan.

The OS is official Microsoft registered item. Got it at a Microsoft course my company organised. We all got a copy. (nice!)
Have already run Memtest86 v4.1,- several times and overnight (25 passes ) with no failures.
Have done a Repair install and a complete fresh install.
Have also done a fresh install on a different hard disk.
Problem persists.
Dont know that Creative Camera drive got in there. Have uninstalled it.
Ive set the Startup / Recovery to Small Memory dump. Is this correct ?


----------



## Jonathan_King (Apr 3, 2010)

Yes, small memory dump is what we need.

Please follow these instructions for enabling Driver Verifier: *http://www.sevenforums.com/crash-lo...-driver-verifier-identify-issues-drivers.html*

Be sure to upload the new dmps.


----------



## breedlove762 (Oct 11, 2004)

Thanks, will do.

So far, no crashes since removing the Creative driver and uninstalling Avira AV as per TorrentG. PC has been on for 5 hours now and in constant use; google earth, multiple IE windows, media player etc. Its usual behavor is to BOSD after an hour and then ramdomly from then on.

Maybe you've fixed it perhaps ?


----------



## TorrentG (Apr 17, 2010)

In a guess, I'd say 75% chance it was Avira and things are alright now. In case any further bsods happen, please post and we'll see what we can do. Best of luck with continued success and enjoy.


----------



## breedlove762 (Oct 11, 2004)

Suuuu-pyrb!
I was going to run Driver Verifier but I'll wait until tomorrow.
In the event that the unthinkable happens and it bosds again, should I continue this thread or open a new one ?

Regards and thanks.


----------



## Jonathan_King (Apr 3, 2010)

Continue this one.


----------



## breedlove762 (Oct 11, 2004)

Sad news.
Ran Driver Verifier yesterday and left PC running overnight.
The PC rebooted a couple of minutes ago after about 25 hours runnig with a couple of normal manual restarts thrown in as part of the normal usage.

The reboot displayed a "windows has recovered from an unexpected shutdown" dialogue and alowed me to log in normally.

Attached is the message and minidump.

Regards,


----------



## TorrentG (Apr 17, 2010)

Is your Apache web server patched to latest? I think it's involved in this new bsod.

Also, please install these latest Marvell drivers for your motherboard:

ftp://download.gigabyte.ru/driver/motherboard_driver_marvell_mru.exe

ftp://download.gigabyte.ru/driver/motherboard_driver_marvell_console.exe


----------



## royalneo (Jan 11, 2010)

Microsoft has released a hotfix for a memory leak in windows 7 causing the BSOD, might be worth looking into


----------



## breedlove762 (Oct 11, 2004)

Thanks TorrentG and Royalneo.

I'm downloading the Marvell drivers / console and will install.
I will probably disable the SATA 3 feature for the moment since I'm not using it.

I'll go hunt for the Microsoft fix when the Marvell stuff is on.

A couple more crashes overnight.
Needed me to boot to safe mode and disable Verifier.

I've attached the latest minidump


----------



## TorrentG (Apr 17, 2010)

Please download and install the latest USB driver for your motherboard:

ftp://download.gigabyte.ru/driver/motherboard_driver_usb3.exe

Here is one of the errors you've gotten:


```
Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck A, {0, 2, 0, fffff80002ca6183}

Probably caused by : USBPORT.SYS ( USBPORT!USBPORT_RegisterDeviceInterface+49 )

Followup: MachineOwner
```
In addition, you should update any drivers to peripherals attached by USB ports such as Logitech mouse/keyboards, printers etc...You can visit their respect manufacturer's sites.

You'd be well off updating to the latest bios for the machine:

http://www.giga-byte.com/Support/Motherboard/BIOS_Model.aspx?ProductID=3242&ver=#anchor_os


----------



## breedlove762 (Oct 11, 2004)

I actually have that USB driver installed but I've downloaded and re-installed it again to be on the safe side.
MB BIOS is ver. F8 which is the latest.

Updated SATA3 drivers and disabled the feature in BIOS as currently un-used.
Obtained and applied the MS KB979444-x64.msu hotfix as suggested by royalneo.
So now we wait.....

Thanks again for your perseverance.

Regards.


----------



## breedlove762 (Oct 11, 2004)

Weekend has come and gone. Left the PC on and locked on Friday, and it didn't crash .
We'll see how it goes today.


----------



## breedlove762 (Oct 11, 2004)

I'm pretty sure that the KB979444 patch and/or the disabling of the SATA3 chipset has cured the blue screen issue.
PC has been crash-free since Friday so we can close this call.
Many thanks to TorrentG royalneo and Jonathan King for their expert help.

Best regards,


----------



## TorrentG (Apr 17, 2010)

Cool, you're welcome.


----------



## breedlove762 (Oct 11, 2004)

I spoke too soon. I am a victim of my own hubris....

The PC blue screened this morning but with a different set of symptoms to our previous difficulties:

PC had been off for 24 hours. This was the forst time it was fof for several days.
Turned PC on.
The following messages were displayed:
Windows failed to start - chose Hardware Repair from the screen options
Offered the choice to pick a Restore Point - cancelled and let Windows perform a Repair.
Startrep.exe flagged an application error as follows:
An exception breakpoint
A breakpoint was reached 0x80000003 occured with application at location 0xfafccbca

Continuing produced the following:
Recenv.exe
memory could not be read followed by a BOSD indication Memory_management
The blue screen remained on-screen i.e. no auto restart.

Re-started the PC which caused a similar sequence of events but with the error message
"setup cannot repair automatically
A patch is preventing the system from starting."

I disconnected an external USB hub I use and rebooted.
The system booted normally (!).
Have started Verifier as per previous instructions. PC is stable and in use.

The only thing I can think of is either the USB hub is at fault ir the problem is heat related - when the PC starts from cold the fault occurs somehow. Grasping at straws I think...

Regards,


----------



## Jonathan_King (Apr 3, 2010)

The problem may also have been a coincidence. Perhaps something interrupted it shutting down, etc.

If it becomes a recurring problem, let us know. In the mean time, just start Windows normally instead of repairing.


----------



## breedlove762 (Oct 11, 2004)

Am getting a series of crashes and reboots now. IE 7 has stopped working (but the 64 bit version of IE 7 continues to function).
Here are the last two mini dumps from the system.


----------



## TorrentG (Apr 17, 2010)

This seems slightly weird to me, from one of the stacks:


```
fffff880`0336fc50 fffff800`02c7bb53 : fffffa80`06763680 fffff880`03370008 fffffa80`00000001 fffff980`0141af60 : nt! ?? ::NNGAKEGL::`string'+0x2bd5c
fffff880`0336fde0 fffff800`02c780f0 : fffff800`02fb59a8 ffffffff`80000104 00000000`00000001 fffff880`033702e8 : nt!KiSystemServiceCopyEnd+0x13
fffff880`0336ffe8 fffff800`02fb59a8 : ffffffff`80000104 00000000`00000001 fffff880`033702e8 fffff800`02c4207a : nt!KiServiceLinkage
fffff880`0336fff0 fffff800`0302b0b6 : 00000000`00000005 fffff880`03370130 ffffffff`8000003c 00000000`00000000 : nt! ?? ::NNGAKEGL::`string'+0xfedf
```
I would do a full system scan with Malwarebytes after updating its definitions.

If no malware is found, please run Driver Verifier and then post a crash dump:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f217/driver-verifier-windows-7-and-vista-bsod-related-473665.html


----------



## breedlove762 (Oct 11, 2004)

Thanks TorrentG. The event logs have some references to errors caused by Adobe and Internet Explorer in the 32 bit programmes folder.
The only thing the actual owner has done is install Picasa on Tuesday after we decided that the problems were resolved.
I've noticed that MS free antivirus isn't updating properly and Windows doesn't seem to think that its installed.
I'll get Malwarebytes tomorrow and run it; I'm away from the PC at the moment.
I've left Verifier running since my last post and the PC is crashing every hour or so; more frequently when its in use. I should have quite a collection of mini dumps by tomorrow.

Regards,


----------



## breedlove762 (Oct 11, 2004)

Mini-dumps attached as of today.
Installed and ran Malwarebytes using Quick Skin. Because of the broked IE7 32bit it wasn't able to update but it found nothing on the PC

Regards,


----------



## TorrentG (Apr 17, 2010)

Based on the date of this driver, I would uninstall PC Wizard for sure:


```
pcwiz64  pcwiz64.sys  Sat Mar 07 05:03:14 2009
```
Because of errors evident with ci.dll, if Peer Guardian is installed on the machine, it must be uninstalled. Is it present?

Anyhow, these two commands should be run one at a time from the elevated command prompt if they haven't yet (I might have missed saying this already):


```
sfc /scannow
```


```
chkdsk /r
```
I would also reset I.E. back to default settings to clear any rogue add-ons. Something just doesn't "feel" right about this machine that is out of the ordinary.


And finally for now, since you had Avast! on there, try using the cleaner utility for it found here:

http://www.sevenforums.com/tutorials/78961-av-uninstallers.html

If all else fails, two things to try are to raise the vdimm memory voltage by .1v to 1.6v and also, try a new HDD.

Edit: I just re-read your original post. Ya, that .1v jump in voltage may very well help. It does many times on 4+ GB machines. This is what you wanna do.


----------



## breedlove762 (Oct 11, 2004)

Thanks for the reply.
There is definitely something "not right" with this PC. 
(Checked the tires on my car to see if I'd recently reversed over a leprachaun, but no sign of a little green hat or mangled crock of gold so we can rule out supernatural curse as a possible cause...)
Peerblock/Peerguardian is not installed on the PC.
Have uninstalled PCWizard as requested.
SFC did not find any integrity violations.
CHKDSK returned no errors as well.
Downloaded and ran Avira AV Uninstaller as advised (you mentioned !Avast but I'm asuming thats a typo).

I did put a new HD in quite early in the process but the crashes kept comming so I replaced the original.
Only thing I haven't done is replace the SATA cable. I'll have a dig 'round for a spare.
The maddening thing is that PC PC isn't crashing today.
I left it on all night from yesterday and it hasn't crashed so far.

Its as if the fault only occurs when the PC starts from cold. Once warmed up it seems o.k.
Possible RAM ? Have reseated the CPU and 4 RAM modules several times. 
IE8 32bit is running again.
BTW where I mentioned IE7 in my posts, I actually ment IE8.
Will adjust the RAM voltages now


----------



## TorrentG (Apr 17, 2010)

Ram voltage adjustment and having gotten rid of PC Wizard will hopefully do the trick. I'm glad to see you have a bit of a sense of humor about this. lol It's the best attitude to have in these kinds of things.


----------



## breedlove762 (Oct 11, 2004)

Tee hee. Leprachauns are endemic it my part of the world. Glad its not my own PC; or I'd be climing the walls...
I upped the RAM voltage from 1.5v to 1.6v.
Its a bit early to say if its having any effect but I've noticed that since yesterday, when the PC is started from being OFF it hands at the "starting windows" screen and needs a hard reset.
On the next reboot it 
I then get the "windows has failed to start.." black screen with the "launch repair" or "start normally.
I pick "normal" and it boots to the login screen and can be used.
That wasn't part of the original fault as far as I can remember, (but its been a while...)

I'm going to leave it off overnight and when I turn to for work tomorrow will start it from cold and see what happens.
If the fault persists then I'll swap in a new SATA cable.

Regards,


----------



## breedlove762 (Oct 11, 2004)

Something odd happened this morning.
PC off overnight so at room temperature.
Pulled all 4 RAM modules (4 x 2GB each) then inserted a single DIMM into DDR3_1 slot and ran Mem86, each time with a different DIMM it the same slot.

One particular DIMM threw errors immediately on test 2 of 5.

It did this twice and amd unlike a "good" RAM module, mem86 didn't display the XMP data.

However, when I tested the suspect module a third time, it reported no errors and GSkill 2GB DIMM .

I can't get it to replecate the error but this sounds like the "something fishy" slash evil gypsy cursh we talked about yesterday.

What do you reccon ?
Considering ordering a full set of new DIMMs from a different manufacturer but in the mean time will get a replacement GSkill item.

Regards,


----------



## TorrentG (Apr 17, 2010)

Ya. What I would do is ask them to take all of the modules in return for a new set. They are matched at the factory so you can ask them to please take all the current ones so you can receive all matching in return. Since you have problems now, they will most likely agree and this is your best chance of success.

Worst case scenario - at least get that one replaced.


----------



## breedlove762 (Oct 11, 2004)

Sounds good. Now, where's that receipt ??.......

Been testing it all morning since last posted and it WILL NOT reproduce the error.

Will talk to the PC owner on Tuesday and get the total RAM replaced.

I'll keep you posted on the outcome.

Yet again much thanks for your help and support.

Regards.


----------



## breedlove762 (Oct 11, 2004)

Update.
RAM supplier came good and we got 2 x2GB replacement modules today.
Fitted them and there was some issues getting the system to recognise them but after 10 minutes fiddling got Windows to boot and we can begin testing it again.

2 mini-dump files attached; one from yesterday when the owner was uninstalling some software and one from this morning.

Regards,


----------



## breedlove762 (Oct 11, 2004)

Hi again.

The PC is in use and when rebooted would restart just before the logon screen was displayed.

From the info in the event logs did a search and the suggestion was to delete the following file:

*c:\program data\microsoft\microsoft security essentials\support\msseoobe.etl *
We did this and it seems to have fixed the problem.

Mini dump attached.

The replacement RAM seems to have done the trick.

A classic mistake on my part in assuming multiple "no errors" messages from memtest86 indicated a working RAM module.
Your classic intermittent fault....

No reflection on Memtest86 which is excellent.


----------



## breedlove762 (Oct 11, 2004)

After a Repair Install of Win7 the PC is working perfectly.
It was the RAM !

Many thanks to all who gave their time to help me.


----------

